

Last Bohemian Turns Out the Lights - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/nyregion/clayton-patterson-rebel-and-photographer-plans-to-leave-the-lower-east-side-for-europe.html

======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: Old man hangs on to antique sense of his neighborhood and memories from
youth, decades after gentrification; is complaining about the rent.

~~~
001sky
"[In 1983] the couple bought the building where they live today."

"<Moving to a chalet in the Alps> struck some in his circle as unfathomably
strange"

== Sounds like the rent is covered. But YMMV.

